# Set up trap-out under window in block wall



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Qkrwogud (Nov 2, 2015)

So once they are mostly out, what happens to the queen?
After the swarm initially moves in, how big of a window of opportunity is there to setup a trap out before it's too late?


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Qkrwogud.... At some point the queen will come out. The example above, is a cone funnel trapout, with collector box nearby. when the colony is depleted, honey and pollen is depleted, not enough bees to keep the colony thriving, the queen will come out. Unfortunately, in a cone funnel trapout, (with a collector box nearby), when the queen exits the cone, with the bees left in the colony, she will leave, much the same as a swarm. She may or may not, (most often not) go in the collector box positioned near the cone. Reason...this box is foreign to her, those bees are no longer her bees and no longer have the same odor as the bees in the building, so she flys off to start a new colony somewhere else. And, you miss getting the queen.

If the cone is placed inside the collector box, sealed, and made an integral part of the colony, when the queen exits, she is still within her colony, the colony odor is the same, those are her offspring, and she will stay in the collector box.

It is never too late to set up a trapout. Any time you find a colony you can conduct a trapout if you want to, and the owner of the property will allow you to.

cchoganjr


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Finished the trap-out and brought them home.

Another success.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Good job Pat. Would have been nice to see how they were doing inside as well. Maybe a final followup video?


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

JWPalmer said:


> Good job Pat. Would have been nice to see how they were doing inside as well. Maybe a final followup video?


I inspected them today and I couldn't believe how packed and healthy the hive was. Thanks for asking about it. 
&#55357;&#56835;


----------

